# Root schwächelt?! Falsche Configuration?! CS 1.6 Server Hosting



## Marv (27. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leute Ich bin nun nach wochenlanger recherche absolut aufgeschmissen, ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen :/ ich hoffe dass ich hier im richtigen Bereich gelandet bin.
Natürlich habe ich bei euch schon gesucht aber leider keine ergebnisse gefunden.
Google etc hilfte mir weniger,da keine vergleichbaren werte vorhanden waren.
Ich habe mir einen Top Root Server Gekauft  und habe nun Probleme mit der Leistung der einzelnen Gameserver Unzufrieden.



Ich habe mir eine Root Server Gekauft:

# Core2Quad 9550 mit 1333FSB EMT 64 12MB Cache
# Debian Linux
# 8192 MB RAM
# 500 GB Festplatte

er steht in einem Rechenzentrum in Frankfurt.

Es handelt sich hierbei um folgendes Problem:

Es laufen derzeit ca. 9 cs 1.6 & 1 CSS Server auf diesem Root system, die nichtmals ausgelastet sind, hier einmal ein paar system werte :

CPU Auslastung:  	33.89
Sys Auslastung:   	2.65 2.83 2.88
HDD frei                 	372.35 GB
CPU Cache           	 6144 KB

Eine Kernel Optimierung seitens des RZ hat schon stattgefunden, jedoch bringt sie nicht den gewünschten erfolg.

Die CS 1.6 Server laufen derzeit mit Pingboost 3 und einer sys_ticrate von 1100 ( oberste grenze - sonst läuft das spiel schneller als erlaubt ) und bringen somit ihre konstanten 1000FPS hin und wieder gibt es für 1-2 sekunden einen einbruch der aber nicht weiter schlimm sein sollte.

Mein Problem ist dass, Die Server einmal zu viel leistung unter PB3 ziehen und mit einem geringerem PB wie 1 oder 2 nicht einmal 1000FPS erreichen ( auch bei einer sys_ticrate von 2500 ).
Zusätzlich sagt mir fast jeder Gamer, der extreme performance gewöhnt ist dass „nichts rein geht“
bei manchen jeder 3. schuss.
 Ander sagten mir das es schwankt mal geht extreme gut rein mal garnicht.

Nun ist für mich absolut unbegreiflich, woran Dieses Phänomän liegen kann.

Im Vorraus , Ich habe keine Shell zugang da wir mit eine Kernel Optimierung des RZ arbeiten und sie es somit angeblich vor Klau Schützen wollen.

Bitte um Feedback

Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Marv


----------



## Tim Bureck (27. Oktober 2009)

Als ich die Sysauslastung wahrgenommen habe:
Die ist viel zu hoch. Habe gerade gelesen, dass die bei Gameservern nicht 1 erreichen soll. Anscheinend packt dein Server doch nicht gleichzeitig 10 CS Server. 

Bevor ich die Sysauslastung ("load") wahrgenommen habe:
CS ist bei mir lange her und so tief in die Administration eines Servers bin ich damals auch wieder nicht reingegangen.. hab daher die Sachen mit Pingboost und dem ganzen Quark nur so halb mitbekommen.

Aber hast du mal versucht, einen ganz normalen CS-Server mit Standardkonfiguration aufzusetzen? Ich habe das beim Client sehr häufig gemacht. Spielst du zu viel an den Netsettings rum, geht alles so langsam den Bach runter und je mehr du dran rumspielst desto schlimmer wird es. Mit den Standardsettings hatte ich allerdings nie Probleme.

Anderer Lösungsansatz. Der Server ist zwar theoretisch stark genug, 10 CS-Server zu betreiben, aber vielleicht verträgt sich das ganze einfach nicht. Lass mal testweise nur einen Server laufen und schau, ob es dann besser läuft. Vielleicht wird da irgendwas durcheinander gewirbelt.


----------



## marv (27. Oktober 2009)

Verstehe ich das richtig dass es im grunde dann einfach daran liegen kann, dass die Kernel Optimierung seitens RZ nicht optimal ist, das dassSystem zu langsam arbeitet?

nebenbei danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## Tim Bureck (28. Oktober 2009)

Das könnte sein. Ich würde vorschlagen, dass du mal versuchst testweise weniger CS Server zu betreiben und zu schauen, ob der load dann runter geht. Die Optimierung könnte man dann ja nochmal neu machen lassen.. vielleicht bringt das ja auch was.


----------

